# Mullberries



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I was out at Glacier Lake (Mill Creek Park) with my flyrod looking for carp. So far this year its been real tough getting them to hit flies. I walk by a mullberry tree and see some carp underneath. Grap a couple of berries and toss them in. The carp came to the surface and sucked them in like they do at Geauga Lake when you toss in fishfood! Put one on my fly and proceeded to try to cast it. Anyway... it was instant pullage. I did this for three days in a row. It was a blast on my 3-wt. Now I'm working on tying a mullberry fly so I can post this on the flyfishing forum without getting bashed, lol.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

There are a lot of carp in Glacier but I have never tried to fly fish em. When I have the kids down there I try to bottom fish for em so the little ones can try to pull em in. My 1 buddies son is 11 and really small for his age, watching him try to fight a carp with his dads hand on his belt was to funny. 

Ive just been using corn, livers some boilies in there and I get some carp but not a ton, usually we set up by the cabin inbetween the docks and the damn. Is that a good spot for carp in there, not looking for a honey hole just a side of the lake if you wana share info :}


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to have a mulberry flavoring for corn. Used to work awesome this time of year when they are falling off the trees.

Jake


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

At MAd river Mountain fly shop here in Columbus, they sell flies that look exactly like mulberries specifically for Carp this time of year. They work very good i might add.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That must have been a heckofa fun time. I used to catch them on mullberries at the JCC ponds here in Columbus when I was younger. I always thought it was _hilarious_ that a fish would eat fruit.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

rolland said:


> There are a lot of carp in Glacier but I have never tried to fly fish em. When I have the kids down there I try to bottom fish for em so the little ones can try to pull em in. My 1 buddies son is 11 and really small for his age, watching him try to fight a carp with his dads hand on his belt was to funny.
> 
> Ive just been using corn, livers some boilies in there and I get some carp but not a ton, usually we set up by the cabin inbetween the docks and the damn. Is that a good spot for carp in there, not looking for a honey hole just a side of the lake if you wana share info :}


Rolland, that's almost too funny... look at the trees overhanging that area. You're right on them. Of course, there's more around the lake too. Truth be told, you can catch carp anywhere on that lake.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> Rolland, that's almost too funny... look at the trees overhanging that area. You're right on them. Of course, there's more around the lake too. Truth be told, you can catch carp anywhere on that lake.


The story of my life.. can't catch anything and if I would look to my left 10 feet 1000 fish. Im probibly going to deep, ive been castin out pretty far and im not sure how deep that lake gets. Im going to stop up this week and try under the trees, tks man.


----------

